# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Optiker z luteiną

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## natalla2121

lamienia po luteinie

    hej ja biorac luteine pod jezyk po 3 dniach dostalam brazowe plamienia trwały 3 dni. Myslalam ze to poczatek miesiaczki lecz przez dwa tygodni nic nie bylo. Po 2 tygodniach znowu 3 dniowe plamienie koloru brazowego. Pomozcie niewiem co sie ze mna dzieje.

    Luteine dostalam na wywolanie okresu poniewaz spoznial mi sie 2 miesiace. okresu jak nie bylo tak nie ma
    zawsze mialam bolesne okresy i to nawet bardzo a teraz nic, nawet lekkich boli nie mam.

----------

